# Another photo website... (a french portfolio)



## lost soul (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi,


----------



## miryamzeynep7 (Oct 20, 2008)

wow! I've visited your portfolio and it's amazing! I can't tell you how much I'm impressed with your wonderful work! Keep your work up! I bookmarked your page, so i'll be frequently on it. well done. <3


----------



## tranceplant (Oct 30, 2008)

j'adore ta photo du pont à Paris. trop belle!

salut du canada ;-)


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 30, 2008)

Je suis d'accord, tu as un tres beau style.


----------



## lost soul (Oct 31, 2008)

@tranceplant


----------



## lost soul (Dec 14, 2008)

Three pho


----------



## lost soul (May 25, 2009)

This las


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 8, 2009)

eddy said:


> Funny to be on an english speaking message board and get french comments



Well, french has lost to english as the international language but this is an international forum so you have french photogs, french-canadian photogs, maybe some african ones from countries where they still use french et puis, il y a des étatsuniens comme moi qui parlent français.

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum!

But, if you want C&C, only post a few photos in your thread. Few people will bother to comment if you have dozens of images. Usually best to keep the number to around 4 or 5 and number them. When you want to show more photos, start a new thread.

A plus.


----------



## ocular (Aug 10, 2009)

Your links are broken, you need to check them before going live. Your host from Denmark is very slow.


----------

